

Vex – Beautiful, functional, dialogs in Javascript - afschwartz
http://github.hubspot.com/vex/docs/welcome/

======
prezjordan
Demo is not working because I have Hubspot blocked with Ghostery. Any reason
for a dependency on analytics to display a dialog?

EDIT: I see Ghostery is simply blocking the JS required to display this modal,
even though it has nothing to do with your analytics software. Sorry for being
snarky!

~~~
zackbloom
Yep, it's unfortunate, we only track you because we love you!

/creepy

------
adam12
The play button doesn't work correctly in Firefox or IE.

ReferenceError: event is not defined @
[http://github.hubspot.com/vex/js/vex.dialog.js:54](http://github.hubspot.com/vex/js/vex.dialog.js:54)

~~~
afschwartz
Thanks!
[https://github.com/HubSpot/vex/commit/5ce17fccca4df92009ca43...](https://github.com/HubSpot/vex/commit/5ce17fccca4df92009ca434acd39938c90610ed1)

------
mikecupcake
For me the demo dialog doesn't centre vertically - bottom cuts off but there's
plenty of white space above. Also clicking the X goes to the next slide(?)
Firefox 23/win7

Edit: the demo _overlay_ , not dialog.

~~~
afschwartz
This should fix the issue your seeing:
[https://github.com/HubSpot/vex/commit/0649f2eedf406a7347f6ef...](https://github.com/HubSpot/vex/commit/0649f2eedf406a7347f6efd9ad1ffdcd4d5b777c)

------
ocfx
Pretty cool. You have a typo on this page:
[http://github.hubspot.com/vex/](http://github.hubspot.com/vex/) where it
stays destory instead of destroy.

